# Any problems with oak leaves?



## GoatsandCats (Jun 17, 2018)

I have two Dwarf Nigerian weathers as pets. They are 8 months old. I live in the upstate of South Carolina. We have many oak trees and so many leaves! They would be a convenient winter forage. My vet, who owns goats, told me not to feed them oak leaves. I have read through many posts here and the consensus seems to be they are safe for goats. Also listed as safe on https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm
I have feed my little guys just a handful or two at a time with no problems. I am very cautious because they are a smaller breed. So maybe more concentrated? LOL
I was just wondering:
1. Has anyone had a goat health problem specifically linked to too many oak leaves or acorns?
2. Are there any types of oak trees that are not safe? I have mostly Red, White and Water Oaks.
3. Are green leaves and dried fall leaves both ok to feed them?
Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have white oak and live oak and have fed mine water oak trimmings before and I have never had a issue. Actually oak leaves are my go to when I have a goat off feed and they pretty much live off of leaves and acorns in the fall.
There has been claims that in the spring when acorns are first coming on that it can cause a goat to be sick. Honestly I have never had this issue but it MIGHT be because they have trimmed up the trees on their own and they are not getting a huge amount. I honestly don’t know. But if you are hand feeding them I would just take it easy on the fresh baby leaves and acorns to be on the safe side. 
As a general rule with goats you want to slowly introduce new feeds to goats. And although I am swearing to you I have never had so much as a loose stool with the leaves if you can gradually give more and more then just do so and just keep a eye out for any signs up upset stomachs


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Mine have been eating White Oak leaves both green and dead and it doesnt seem to bother them. I did strip out acorns but that was just a precaution because I couldn't remember if they were good for them or not.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My goats free range year round, so admittedly this is different from you supplying penned goats with something. I've never had a problem with anything in my forest environment. New goats learn from other goats (the ones who've been in the herd longer) how to forage. What I'm saying is, The goats love them and do well on them, BUT, they are also able to move around and pick and choose other food too. So it isn't a matter of staying in a pen and eating only 1 food. Like only alfalfa could cause problems? I'm guessing only one kind of tree could cause problems.

Not much help, is it?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Some people even bag dry oak leaves and acorns in empty grain bags to dole out over a snowy winter! You just have to make sure there is no moisture as mildew can form.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Now, that's brilliant!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> I couldn't remember if [acorns] were good for them or not.


They are high in molybdenum, which can inhibit copper. But they are such a marvelous food that all you need is to provide extra copper if needed, rather than restrict acorns. Very high in fat, so keep an eye on body condition... But they are great.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My goats love tthe leaves and acorns. The only problem one of my goats had was as a two month old first time let out in the pen I did not keep an eye on Sinatra, and he and a terrier pup both gorged on the delicious acorns. Both of them became sick. I had to give Sinatra, a wether, charcoal, milk of magnesia and probiotics to get him over it. He even had to get sub-q fluids from the vet. After the first reaction to gorging on the acorns, he has had no more problems with them.
All of our other goats started eating fallen leaves and the small shoots of new oak trees out of the yard during the spring and summer so that if there is a reaction to the tannins in the acorns they built an immunity to it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Some people even bag dry oak leaves and acorns in empty grain bags to dole out over a snowy winter! You just have to make sure there is no moisture as mildew can form.


I did that last year. It turned out that there is plenty for the goats to eat down here, so the leaves became mulch.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Some people even bag dry oak leaves and acorns in empty grain bags to dole out over a snowy winter! You just have to make sure there is no moisture as mildew can form.


I say I'm going to do this every year and never do! But to keep as more of a if one goes off feed when there is not leaves. I honestly think over the years the leaves have saved a few of my goats. They wouldn't touch any hay or vetch I would find for them but they would scarf down those leaves.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

My two will just roam about sort of picking out leaves they like, mine are spoiled they appear to not like leaves that have hit the ground, unless they are milling around. Bonnie loves to eat them as they fall into our hammock, we call it the goat buffet.


----------



## GoatsandCats (Jun 17, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I say I'm going to do this every year and never do! But to keep as more of a if one goes off feed when there is not leaves. I honestly think over the years the leaves have saved a few of my goats. They wouldn't touch any hay or vetch I would find for them but they would scarf down those leaves.


So do you think the oak leaves help them feel better or do they just tempt them to eat when nothing else looks good to a sick goat?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Mine seem to enjoy eating the white oak leaves, esp when they're green. We trim whole limbs and hang them in the pen for them to eat on as they want it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoatsandCats said:


> So do you think the oak leaves help them feel better or do they just tempt them to eat when nothing else looks good to a sick goat?


I think they love them so much it makes them eat. Kinda like a human kid with ice cream. No matter how much they don't feel good or don't want to eat dinner if you pull out ice cream they will eat it lol.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree with Jessica, I think Bonnie and Clyde would eat them to bloat if we let them.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Too much of anything is bad for goats but I feed oak leaves, gum tree leaves, and others I can’t think of at the moment. Oak leaves are a preferred medicine for a goat when they go off feed. Just don’t let them eat too many of the green acorns. They love them but to many is not good on the tummy. Goats are pretty smart when it comes to eating what’s good for them. They just may over do it. I always go and cut oak limbs for a treat sometimes. It like candy to them. I think the vet means if they are not use to the oak leaves it could up set their tummy. My Nickles Worth.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> Mine have been eating White Oak leaves both green and dead and it doesnt seem to bother them. I did strip out acorns but that was just a precaution because I couldn't remember if they were good for them or not.


I let mind eat a few acorns of the ground but not a lot. I have s couple of trees in a feed lot I use sometimes and when they finish there goat and alfalfa pellets they will move around hunting green acorns and dry acorns. I let them eat for a few minutes then put them back in their pasture and give them some hay. If it is going to be cold I double on the hay because somewhere I read that hay is what helps them stay warm in cold temps.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> I agree with Jessica, I think Bonnie and Clyde would eat them to bloat if we let them.


No I meant that it usually will get even a sick goat off feed to eat something. Not that it's necessarily a cure for them being sick just that they will eat them. No joke mine will pretty much live off the leaves and acorns during the fall. I have them penned right now since I have a lot going on and I don't like to let them out when I'm not around to watch them but today we had a storm come in with winds and they stop eating their hay and race around chasing down the leaves. It's kinda entertaining lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Our current pen is under an oak tree. They've stripped it where they can reach, and there are acorns galore in their pen, they nibble them when they want.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> No I meant that it usually will get even a sick goat off feed to eat something. Not that it's necessarily a cure for them being sick just that they will eat them. No joke mine will pretty much live off the leaves and acorns during the fall. I have them penned right now since I have a lot going on and I don't like to let them out when I'm not around to watch them but today we had a storm come in with winds and they stop eating their hay and race around chasing down the leaves. It's kinda entertaining lol


mine are picky about eating them off the ground weird goats lolol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> No I meant that it usually will get even a sick goat off feed to eat something. Not that it's necessarily a cure for them being sick just that they will eat them. No joke mine will pretty much live off the leaves and acorns during the fall. I have them penned right now since I have a lot going on and I don't like to let them out when I'm not around to watch them but today we had a storm come in with winds and they stop eating their hay and race around chasing down the leaves. It's kinda entertaining lol


mine are picky about eating them off the ground weird goats lolol


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

My goats live under massive oak trees and the trees surround the pasture. They have all the acorns they want available all the time. For some reason they go bonkers for the acorns on the other side of the fence.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We totally need an emoji showing goats only wanting the same food on the other side of the fence! Can anyone do that?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> We totally need an emoji showing goats only wanting the same food on the other side of the fence! Can anyone do that?


That would be the most truthful emoji ever! That drives me absolutely nuts and why I think my hot fence was the best Investment EVER!! Lol


----------

